# boy parts ended up being cord ?!?!



## AdriansMama

I went for a scan at 15+1 and was told boy based on the potty shot but it took the tech alost an hour looking and having me flip around to try to see as the cord was tucked between bavies legs. Ultimately she said baby appeared to be a boy based on this potty shot. I finally got around to looking at my cd of pictures today only to find another picture where by babies boy parts are actually an entire umbilical cord ! What do you ladies think still team blue ? Any hint of team pink ? Or no gender clues at all?


----------



## AdriansMama

And the cord picture


----------



## AdriansMama

This is also on the disk


----------



## AdriansMama

A still from the video. Any opinions ?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Looks boy to me z


----------



## AdriansMama

Even in all the other pictures?


----------



## LittleMinx

Looks like a pink one to me! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

AdriansMama said:


> Even in all the other pictures?

Im not a expert,but couldnt see 3 lines


----------



## AdriansMama

Here a other one from the same view at the techs "boy" (cord) shot. Top line isn't even attached &#128533;


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry I can't see the scans clearly- but on my video at 14w4d I saw what I thought was a winky but I was unsure so I sent the video to my sister who is a paediatrician to ask her advice and she told me what I was seeing is the cord! It was a potty shot from below. I find out on the 22ND so I can only confirm it then. But I guess it is def possible to get it wrong esp if it's still early days.

Are u going for another scan soon? And how far along wil u be?


----------



## AdriansMama

I go on Monday the 14th :) I'll be 20+1.


----------



## Tesh23

Ooh yay not too much longer bet u can't wait hehe.

Hope u get to see baby clearly don't forget to update!


----------



## winterbabies3

Hmm....idk....I want to say girl! But with not a clear shot I don't want to put money on it. Can't wait for update


----------



## AdriansMama

I called and asked if I could go back since it was elective and was basically told if I was told a gender I don't get to go back unless I want to pay another $50. So I guess when I go for my 20 week on Monday if it comes back as anything but boy I'm going to kick up a fuss u til I get another 3d scan lol


----------



## bazzb

I'm leaning pink but pics aren't clear

Good luck


----------



## Lucy3

Tricky! Definitely not an obvious boy! Good luck for Monday :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is hard to tell really but good luck for Monday! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its certainly not an obvious boy. Maybe you got a pinka


----------



## AdriansMama

I'm OK with having another boy I made peace with that r weeks ago lol its more the fact that I paid for a scan to be told the gender and she spent the whole 45 minutes trying to figure it out and now I'm no farther ahead. :(


----------



## madseasons

I am not seeing anything jump out at me to be definite either way, but I am leaning 80% :blue: and 20% :pink: only because the first pick looks like a winky and I don't see any :pink: lines in the others.

EDIT to say: I am not an expert though!


----------



## AdriansMama

madseasons said:


> I am not seeing anything jump out at me to be definite either way, but I am leaning 80% :blue: and 20% :pink: only because the first pick looks like a winky and I don't see any :pink: lines in the others.
> 
> EDIT to say: I am not an expert though!

The first picture is the cord :p I was told it was the boy bits but the second picture clearly shows how it continues up as long as the thighs :p I mean unless he has a monster penis lol


----------



## madseasons

Right? That's what is throwing me...update when you find out and congrats on baby!!!


----------



## AdriansMama

Oh I will update for sure !! I mean a girl would be nice but I've been thinking it's a boy for 4 weeks now.


----------



## madseasons

Good luck hun! :) Both genders are wonderful! I wanted all boys, but my life had other plans, but I am completely happy with that :)


----------



## Avo82

Looking forward to this outcome I'm 50/50 x


----------



## flowergirl7

Obviously not an expert but I guess girl.


----------



## AdriansMama

Bahaha I'm obsessed with this video but it doesn't give me answers ! :haha: does that look like labia or scrotum ?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

15 weeks can still be early, and there are plenty of testimonials from other women out there that the early scans aren't always correct. I see the possibility of both from your images, so I wouldn't rule out :pink: just yet!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Video looks Girl


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Looks like a boy to me x


----------



## winterbabies3

I see girl...Fingers crossed!


----------



## Flannz94

Looks like a boy to me! Good luck! X


----------



## Unexpected212

Stalking!! I think it could go either way


----------



## AdriansMama

Tomorrow's the day we find out !! :)


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Yay! Your little one looks like mine and was confirmed a girl yesterday!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i studied pics for hours when i was pregnant with my son (hes my 4th & my only boy) im not convinced its a boy, only because some shots have nothing there & with my boy he was so obviously a boy from 16 weeks. shame you cant post the video. so hard to tell the sex that early if they are girls, im excited to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## winterbabies3

I'm so excited to see an update!!


----------



## AdriansMama

No update but found this interesting. Picture to the right is swollen labia I found online confirmed girl. Left picture is mine !


----------



## Lucy3

The two pics look very similar! Looking forward to your update :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Stalking for update lol


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hurry up and come back to us with the update, lol! FX


----------



## winterbabies3

Agree with Kat!! I can only imagine how u feel!! Xx


----------



## AdriansMama

Well its a boy !! Lochlan Wolfe. Saw definite pee pee lol a girl would have been nice but I love the idea of 3 boys :)


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats on your baby boy. his name is gorgeous x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats, and love the name! I'm sure they'll have an amazing bond :cloud9:


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations!! Lovely name x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love his name! Congratulations!


----------



## AdriansMama

Precious little Lochlan :)


----------



## madseasons

Sooo handsome!!! Congrats!!! Love the name as well!!!


----------



## winterbabies3

Aw, lil bugger is causing trouble already! :haha: congratulations!


----------



## AdriansMama

Thank you :) we are so in love. Still the undisputed queen of the house lol


----------



## Lucy3

Aww cutie! I have a Lachlan - great choice of name! &#128153;


----------

